# How many animals do you have?



## cleo

Just for fun, how many animals does everybody have and what kinds of animals are they?

We have 22 chickens
2 horses of our own
two dogs
three cats
two goats
and one parakeet


----------



## lilhill

27 Nigerian Dwarf Goats
1 Great Pyr
1 mini poodle


----------



## jodief100

31 goats, mostly % boer and kiko.  5 goats are sold and will be picked up tomorrow.
2 Great Pyrs
8 feral cats
2 hens, Light Bramahas
1 roo, Light Bramaha
2 greyhounds that are spoiled house dogs
2 spoiled house cats, one mutt and one maine coon


----------



## Aegipan

30 or so chickens (Marans, ameraucanas, etc), including 6 roos
4 ducks (3 mallards, 1 Pekin)
3 guinea fowl
2 Sebastopol geese
19 sheep (Shetlands and Churro mix)
3 goats
3 Great Pyrs
2 cats
1 parakeet


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

6 Nigerian Dwarf goats
Around 25 chickens (BCMs, Speckleds, Ameraucanas, Bantam Cochins, assorted layers)
1 Guinea
1 Newfoundland
1 small mixed breed
1 Pyr scheduled to come home at the end of the month
5 cats
1 husband.


----------



## warthog

4 chickens
4 goats, kids soon
2 sheep
3 dogs
3 cats

I would love a horse!!!!


----------



## freemotion

I lost track  but I know I have 7 goats, 2 dogs and 2 cats.  As for poultry, they move around too much to count with any accuracy.  Oh, and 2 pigs (for now!!  Bwahahahahaha!  BACON!!!)


----------



## BDial

2 dogs (will be picking the pup up next week when he turns 8 weeks)
1 cat
20 rabbits
5 goats (till Nov or Dec then 1 goes in the freezer)
15 chickens 
1 horse

so 44 animals total


----------



## TigerLilly

6 goats (3 pygmy & 3 nd)
13 chickens (bo & rir, 1 br hen & rooster)
1 terrier mix 15 lb dog
1 crazy cat
40 ball pythons
6 boa constrictors


----------



## Roll farms

1 cow (with a calf that's going this weekend)
25 or so goats
1 old fat sheep
1 pyr and her Anatolian X son
1 Newfie
2 poodles
2 housecats
3-4 barn cats (one runs between here and the neighbors every week or so)
1 Patagonian Cavy
1 Prairie dog
15 or so guinea (they move so much I can't count them)
15 silkies
5 barred rocks
15 buff orpingtons


----------



## Calliopia

4 Nubian goats  (with babies coming in March if my boyo did his job this week) 
2 inside cats 
4 mutt dogs
18 chickens (mix of production reds, black australorps and cuckoo marans)


----------



## savingdogs

21 chickens (Buff Orpington, Rhode island red, russian orloff and Easter eggers) after we send two to freezer camp tomorrow for egg eating. 

6 muscovy ducks

3 mini nubian goats

1 nigerian dwarf buck (here temporarily merely as sperm donor)

five dogs (rhodesian ridgeback, ridgeback mix, karelian bear dog, border collie, golden retriever, all female except the golden), they are all rescues we either chose or could not adopt out from our dog fostering projects. 

Two cow kitties, matched bookends, male and female and a orange male cat. Excellent mousers, one is worth is weight in gold!

So I'm currently at 39.


----------



## FarmerDenise

2 goats
1 rabbit
1 dog
2 cats
20 or so chickens
1 fancy goldfish
3 baby goldfish
1 large feeder goldfish in the outside pond.
lots of mosquito fish


----------



## KrystalMarie

4 Mini rex rabbits
2 Mini lops
2 Mini doxies (Puppies sometime this week, hopefully!) 
9 Chickens
1 Cat
1 fish


----------



## elevan

51 chickens
2 East India ducks
2 (Mutt) Ducks
10 Guineas
2 Turkeys
6 dogs (mutts)
1 doberman
1 basenji
1 Morgan (horse)
1 Mini Horse
8 Pygmy goats
1 Nigerian Dwarf goat
1 Pygerian goat
4 cats
1 pot belly pigs
1 llama


----------



## ksalvagno

4 alpacas
1 llama (guard)
14 Nigerian Dwarf goats
1 Alpine mix goat
27 chickens of different breeds
4 barn cats
2 indoor cats
4 mutt dogs
2 rabbits - Flemish Giant & mix breed (indoor pets)

n.smithurmond - I thought you had Nubian goats too. Did you get rid of them?


----------



## the funny farm6615

10 horses
11 dogs
7 ducks
3 geese
40 chickens
16 rabbits
5 cats
1 goldfish
1 hamster
2 pet mice

so... 86, funny, doesnt seem like that many!!


----------



## TheSheepGirl

13 chickens( 2 seramas, 2 sumatras, 1 OEG, 2 seabright crosses, 1 cochin, 1 cornish cross, 4 babies)
2 sheep( finn crosses)
1 llama
3 pigeons(2 komorners, 1 cross)
4 ducks(2 buffs, 2 pekins)

3 corn snakes
7 fish
2 african dwarf frogs
3 gerbils
1 dove
2 praying mantises
30 hissing cocroaches


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry

30 rabbits
4 dogs
4 cats
9 chickens (getting two more Thursday!)
18 fish
and 1 guinea pig!


----------



## aimee

8 cats 
2 ponys
2 cross breed dogs 
two many chickens to count
1 sheep 
3 goats 
4 geese 
6 ducks


----------



## ChickenGirl11

2 dogs, 2 rabbits, 8 fish, 2 african dwarf frogs


----------



## TigerLilly

TigerLilly said:
			
		

> 6 goats (3 pygmy & 3 nd)
> 13 chickens (bo & rir, 1 br hen & rooster)
> 1 terrier mix 15 lb dog
> 1 crazy cat
> 40 ball pythons
> 6 boa constrictors


updated counts

7 goats (Maddie had a doe)
15 chickens
1 dog
1 cat
46 snakes
1 zebu


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

We have 

1 dog ( Australian Shepherd)
4 cats
6 adult cornsnakes
9 hatchling cornsnakes
3 Nigerian Dwarf does
5 rabbits (along with 6 kits)
3 guinea hens
19 chickens


Total= 56 critters


----------



## KellyHM

3 dogs (4 if you count the puppy we're fostering)
1 cat
2 Ball Pythons
35-40 chickens (Cochins, Ameraucanas, EEs, layers)
10 turkeys (RP, BR, & RPxBR, with 1 stupid hen sitting on eggs in this freezing weather)
7 goats (5 Nubians, 1 Pygmy, & 1 Nubian/Pygmy that needs to be sold, 2 of the Nubians having kids soon)
1 hubby
1 4-month-old baby boy


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry

Heartlandrabbitry said:
			
		

> 30 rabbits
> 4 dogs
> 4 cats
> 9 chickens (getting two more Thursday!)
> 18 fish
> and 1 guinea pig!


Update 

30 rabbits plus kits
4 dogs
4 cats
11 chickens
20 plus fish
1 guinea pig!


----------



## michickenwrangler

12 hens, 2 roosters, 1 dog, 1 horse = 14 total


----------



## Dutchgirl

I really don't know... probably like twenty something. Some of the kinds we have are dog, rabbit, chicken...


----------



## sammileah

the trick to counting chicnkens is to have dif kinds.
i have
1 RIR hen
8 barred rock hens
2 barded roos
4 black mix hens
1 buff hen
2 EE hens (the twins)
3 banny hens 
1 banny roo. 
thats 22 wow ok
2 goats 1 soon to kid.

2 dogs a dane and a mutt
2 cats calico and maine coon
2 guinea pigs
2 ferrets
1 quaker parrot
1 yellow nape amazon parrot
6-30 fish mattering on who at who when.
i'm so not adding that up it will make me look nuts. 

huh no wonder i hate the feed store bill
should i count the squirrels i feed them too.


----------



## TigerLilly

TigerLilly said:
			
		

> 6 goats (3 pygmy & 3 nd)
> 13 chickens (bo & rir, 1 br hen & rooster)
> 1 terrier mix 15 lb dog
> 1 crazy cat
> 40 ball pythons
> 6 boa constrictors


add 2 more goats (born on the premises!) for a total of 8;
total of 16 chickens;
1 zebu bull calf;
42 ball pythons;
5 boas.


----------



## getchasome

2 dogs (a lab named Storm, a wolf named Koda)
2 cats (a black domestic named Rainbow, a serval named Gizmo)
1 pygmy (Belle)
1 pygmy/nigerian dwarf (Cloudy)
1 duck (Duck duck)
2 chickens

awaiting a delivery of 25 chicks in early Feb as well as baby goats any day now

do fish count?  if so:

1 blue beta (Mr. Indiana Jones)
a saltwater aquarium with 3 starfish, 12 algae snails, a Blenny, a Tiger, a red diamond Gobi, a zebra moray eel


----------



## dmiravalle

Oh my I have to count??

Ok,

1 POA pony
6 American Miniature Horses
3 Miniature Belted Galloways
1 German Shepherd
5 Mini Aussies
2 barn cats
1 house cat
6 Chickens (more on the way)
1 Blue Slate Turkey
4 Call Ducks
2 Veleveteen Lops
1 Hamp Sow

Gulp, no wonder my husband thinks I am crazy!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

1 - horse : peruvian Paso gelding
2 - dogs : border collie X red healer - Fluffy & chowXblue healer  X great white perinese - rose
1 - cat  : she is just a cat
1 - goat : pygmy - lottie
 AND
85 - chickens 
- bantams - silkie, white faced black spanish, siclian buttercups, old ebglish game bantams, belgian bearded d'anvers                          -- large fowl - ameraucanas, araucanas, anconas, andalusians, buckeyes, cochins, chanteclers, hamburgs, houdans, sumatras
sneakpot
puffball
number one
my favorite one
sugar
spice
rusty
mushroom
EB
caramel
jumper
fawn
honey
little D
midget
blizzard
snow (the ol' man)
cloud the second
gomer
ladybug
lacey
DT
oreo
mrs. fancy pants
dotty
brownie
conner
burny
andria
and many more that i can't remember!


----------



## iasc300

40 chickens - BO and RIR
3 dogs- 2 GSD and 1 BL
4 goats- Boer
5 barn cats
6 snakes- 5 Boa Constrictors and 1 Ball python
7 rabbits
4 turtles


----------



## theawesomefowl

We have...
26 chickens of various ages
1 duckling
2 Katahdin 5 month old sheep
1 4? month old goat kid
1 6 month old Lab pup 
..and I have 2 siblings! Do they count?


----------



## Ms. Research

We have Three:

A "Purebred' (LOL) New Jersey Mutt named Jake.  

Jake started out life being trained as a "Drug" Dog.  He has cuts on his neck and his incisors were shaved down to put metal spiked on.   When the raid happened, he and his sister were put in the bag with drugs and thrown in the car.    Then to get rid of the evidence, they threw the bag out of the car at 45 mph.  The Police bought both to the Animal Shelter (good people there) and my Better Half just couldn't say no when he saw him.  Jake is now 12 years old and has always shown his gratitude to his Pack Leaders.

Two Netherland Dwarf Bunnies

Dobby and Kreacher

Their names are after our son's favorite series of books.

They have been a god send to both of us, Jake included.  They are three months old now and have settled in nicely.


----------



## woodleighcreek

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Two Netherland Dwarf Bunnies
> 
> Dobby and Kreacher
> 
> Their names are after our son's favorite series of books.
> 
> They have been a god send to both of us, Jake included.  They are three months old now and have settled in nicely.


Love those names! I love Harry Potter.

I have:

7 jersey woolies:
Suka (tort buck)
Lady Hufflepuff (black doe)
J~Woww (blue doe)
Waking Up in Vegas (rew buck)
Last Friday Night (broken squirrel doe)
Hot Stuff (REW doe)
Hummingbird Heartbeat (black buck)

a Pomeranian named Taffie and a gray and white cat name Napoleon.


----------



## thebirdguy

Right now I have

8 pheasants
24 turkeys
53 chickens
2 dogs (1 LGD)
2 cockatiels
2 finches
3 nubians
6 large black hogs on their way


----------



## Ms. Research

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Netherland Dwarf Bunnies
> 
> Dobby and Kreacher
> 
> Their names are after our son's favorite series of books.
> 
> They have been a god send to both of us, Jake included.  They are three months old now and have settled in nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> Love those names! I love Harry Potter.
> 
> I have:
> 
> 7 jersey woolies:
> Suka (tort buck)
> Lady Hufflepuff (black doe)
> J~Woww (blue doe)
> Waking Up in Vegas (rew buck)
> Last Friday Night (broken squirrel doe)
> Hot Stuff (REW doe)
> Hummingbird Heartbeat (black buck)
> 
> a Pomeranian named Taffie and a gray and white cat name Napoleon.
Click to expand...

Cute names! 

Will continue the "Harry Potter" series with my two new future Holland Lops.  Going with males again considering they will be just pets.  

Harry and Neville.   Looking forward to their arrival in the fall.  

Black Torts, hopefully with blue eyes.  But don't really care.  I just enjoy their company.  

When the breeding program comes, then I'll be concern of "Pedigree".  I just want them to be healthy and happy.  

My goal is to get back to standard.  Just like you and your homegrown bun.


----------



## Lizzie098

I have....
1 dog named Lady. She is a Golden Retriever,Lab,Shepherd, and Newfoundland mix.
5 cats. But ony two have names-Sassy and Blacky.
10 Rabbits-French lops, Californian,and mini lop.
And wayyyyy to many chickens to count!!!


----------



## kstaven

I quite counting a looooong time ago.


----------



## TGreenhut

I have a total of 30, not counting my 7 fish who live in the troughs  . Look at my signature to see what I have. I'm also fostering 11 other chickens right now.


----------



## MissEllie

4 dogs
4 cats
2 kittens
5 chickens
12 goats
20 guineas


----------



## 20kidsonhill

30 to 70 goats depending on the time of year and when the babies are on  the farm.
1 heifer show cow(dec to Aug.)
3 show lambs(May to Aug.)
2 dogs 
4 rabbits(trying to get more)
a bunch of those two legged creatures running around and I am not referring to poultry.

UPDATE: 9/14

around 35 head of goats( will start kidding in February)
0 cows
0 lambs
2 dogs
4 rabbits
still alot of 2 legged creatures running around, but it has been quieter since they have been in school. Oh, my 18 year old moved out, that is weird.


----------



## Hillsvale

4 dogs
1 cat
1 parakeet
3 heritage pigs (breeders)
6 heritage piglets
12 heritage turkeys (breeders)
14 heritage poults 
19 meaty turkeys
2 heritage roos
8 heritage laying hens
21 heritage chicks
50 meaty chickens
3 muscovy (breeders)
11 muscovy ducklings
9 sheep (mostly breeders)
4 goats (3 breeders)

174.... total though the herd will thin out over the next few months.... freezer camp time


----------



## woodleighcreek

I got another jersey wooly bunny so now I have:

8 rabbits
1 dog
1 cat

Thats 10!


----------



## pekinduck<3er

2 jack russels, 1 irish shorty jack and the other a rough coat
1 russian tortoise
1 red eared slider baby
2 cayuga ducks
1 manx cute
1 6 pawed manx that hops like a bunny hehe so cute 
42 fantail goldfish
1 baby bass
1 comet goldfish
1 fantail comet goldfish
1 black molly fish
1 cayuga egg in the incubator
1 HUGE alligator snapping turtle
1 baby brim
1 fawn
2 horses, 1 paint and one arabian
5 goats
3 sows and 2 boars
100 or so cattle
1 mule 
1 donkey
6 chickens
1 rooster
3 ancona ducks
2 pekin ducks
9 call ducks
1 barn cat
1 corn snake
3 wood ducks that live on a small enclosed pond
2 mandarins in the same pen wth the wood ducks
5 mandarin/wood duck cross lookin things ducklings
1 water turkey
1 bearded dragon
Thats my Full life!wow

Total of my mess: oh i dont know lol


----------



## RPC

I have 12 kittens
9 barn cats
1 indoor cat
1 indoor Basset Hound
40 head of beef cattle
9 goats


----------



## laceynoelle

Ive got
About 90 chickens (atm)
2 cats
2 dogs
5 goldfish
6 goats
7 rabbits
3 ducks
2 parakeets

and looking to get more.


----------



## kstaven

I can't say ... My wife might read this.


----------



## cleo

laceynoelle said:
			
		

> Ive got
> About 90 chickens (atm)
> 2 cats
> 2 dogs
> 5 goldfish
> 6 goats
> 7 rabbits
> 3 ducks
> 2 parakeets
> 
> and looking to get more.


----------



## 2goats4us

We have :
 2 goats - 1 pygmy & 1 fainting (handicapped & uses a goat-cart to get around)
1 horse
2 chickens
1 cat
2 dogs - cane corso mastiff & lab/pit mix


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

1 Australian Cattle Dog
1 House Cat
9 Boer Does
1 Boer Buck
3 Pygmy Does
1 POA Pony
Around 40 chickens... I haven't counted in a while.
5 Heritage Turkeys 
1 White Commercial Turkey
5 Muscovy Ducks
1 Blue Swedish mix Duck


----------



## Hillsvale

Hillsvale said:
			
		

> 4 dogs
> 1 cat
> 1 parakeet
> 3 heritage pigs (breeders)
> 6 heritage piglets
> 12 heritage turkeys (breeders)
> 14 heritage poults
> 19 meaty turkeys
> 2 heritage roos
> 8 heritage laying hens
> 21 heritage chicks
> 50 meaty chickens
> 3 muscovy (breeders)
> 11 muscovy ducklings
> 9 sheep (mostly breeders)
> 4 goats (3 breeders)
> 
> 174.... total though the herd will thin out over the next few months.... freezer camp time


well I am down the last of the meat chickens being sent off to freezer camp, we lost 2 meaty turkeys to a randy blue slate tom, 2 of the piglets have been sold, we have 16 ducklings now.... and we had to rehome a rescue shepherd who took a liking to livestock.


----------



## manybirds

more than i should


----------



## BJnMe

2 Nubian Goats
2 Flemish Giant rabbits
3 house cats
1 barn cat
1 Llama
2 Turtles
1 Hamster
30 ish chickens(Assorted)
5 Ducks


----------



## SheepGirl

Currently:
2 dogs (cockapoos)
2 cats (would have 3, but we just put our kitten down yesterday )
1 holland lop buck
1 carnival goldfish that is 5 years old
4 sheep (babydoll southdown/montadale crosses)

hopefully i will get myself a LGD and some katahdin sheep in the near future 
(also on my list are white leghorn and red sex link chickens )

eta: forgot about our outdoor/barn cats! we have 14 right now.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I got :

6 chickens 
2 goats (coming)
2 dogs 
and maybe a turkey or two in the future !!


----------



## redtailgal

*40 Polled Hereford Cows and heifers
18 polled herford, black baldies and black mott face calves* the animals in bold are not mine persay, but part of the family farm and legaly owned by FIL
The following are mine:

2 boer does (Fern and Daisy)
2 mutt got wethers (Socrates and Plato)
1 mastiff (Bella)
1 jack russel (Hector)
1 blue point himalayan cat (Echo and she is OLD)
1 domestic short hair tortoise shell cat (Turtle)
1 Dwarf Daschund (Vixen who is 6 pounds FAT)
1 Iguana (Elroy)
1 Hubby
2 sons
I also care for my neighbors 3 horses


----------



## larryj57

I have :
14 Boer % goats
60 Dominique Chickens
3 Guineas
3 Duroc/Yorkshire pigs

and the dream of getting a couple of calves as soon as I find some I can afford.


----------



## Chickie2378

WAS:  400 chickens for egg sales
120 Boer goats for meat sales (and used milk for soaps)
30 black angus (sales and meat)
125 hogs in rotation for weekly whole hog sausage sales for markets

NOW 
12 chickens for eggs/meat
2 angus left for breeding meat
5 goats (retired and pets) and I buy my milk from a young up and coming couple for a goat dairy for soap biz)
hogs (one left in freezer and will get one soon to raise for meat)



yea we farmed and had income for over 15 years.  Tired.  So now it is self suffiency on a personal use.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

We currently have:
1 Puerto Rican Sato named Rico
1 Chihuahua named Scooter(he named himself)
1 Border Terrier named StoneFox Madison (Madi).... not a border collie, a border terrier.

1 Bengal barn cat named Punkin

64 hens of various breeds and some barnyard-mix breeds for eggs & eventually meat
2 cockerels - 1 is a barnyard-mix the other is a Golden Laced Wyandotte

*8 PB Nigerian Dwarf goats* 
HighNote(buckling)
Frankie(buckling)
Johnny(wether)
Ricky/Billy(wether)
Pearl(doeling)
Sheba(doeling)
Onyx(doeling)
Bindi (aka Brenna)(doeling)


*2 Nigerian Dwarf Crosses*
Momma
Olivia

and 1 pathetically lonesome golden cobra guppy male.


----------



## Mamaboid

5 Jack Russell Terriers (Mom, Dad, and 3 puppies ready to go to new homes at Christmas.  2 spoken for 1 still available.  All girls)
3 cats ( 16 yr old Flame Point Siamese, 14 yr old Munchkin, and 6 mos old tornado breed....no explanation needed)
50 chickens ( mostly RSL, but also some silkies, silkie crosses, and some EEs)
4 goats (2 for sure pregnant does, 1 hopefully pregnant doe, and one very happy little buck)

Christmas is comin, so who knows what may be added in the near future.


----------

